

Facebook Tests Bluetooth ‘Beacons’ to Feed Users Local Content - knowbody
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/01/29/facebook-tests-bluetooth-beacons-to-feed-users-local-content/

======
blfr
I don't really see the advantage of a physical beacon. How is it better than
serving relevant information based on phone's native location capabilities?

~~~
geon
> How is it better than [...] phone's native location capabilities?

That's what it is. The beacon doesn't transmit any data, only a serial number.
This serial is used to get the relevant data over the internet.

The beacons work indoors, and have a potentially better accuracy than wifi
geolocation. It is also simple to tie to a speciffic service.

------
frik
Reminds me of _Facebook Beacon_ (2007):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook_Beacon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook_Beacon)

------
malka
Makes me really glad that I do not use the Facebook app.

~~~
jaxbot
Why? Can you elaborate on why this would be a bad thing for your uses?

~~~
roland35
I think it is pretty obvious... Do I want Facebook not only tracking my online
activity but my physical activity as well?

